# Recommended fan



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a 1965 GTO and someone just told me that my fan was a flex fan (?), yet to me it looks like a standard steel fan. That said, I currently do not have a clutch and will install shortly.

My question is what is the best fan to use when installing the larger aluminum radiator and shroud sold by AMES (I believe the shroud will work up to 17.5") ?

Should I get this one https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...4GA&order_number_e=NDQ4NTU3MQ==
&web_access=Y

Attached is a picture of my current fan. Thanks

Chris


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

This fan should work fine with a quality Hayden fan clutch. My concern is Ames states the fan is 18" and you mention the shroud is 17.5". My understanding is that the center of the fan blades should be aligned with the edge of the shroud. If I'm correct, you may have clearance problems.I have found the Ames tech folks to be very knowledgeable about their stuff. I would check with them about the compatibility of the fan and shroud. 

I sympathize with your problems as my '68 has a cheap flex fan from previous owners and I need to change it to a clutch fan and un-do stuff that was modified. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If your shroud is indeed only 17.5", a Flex-a Lite #1817 17" 7-blade flex fan might work, if it's positioned in the shroud correctly. 

https://www.amazon.com/Flex-lite-1817-Stainless-7-Blade/dp/B000CNLCMA

If you prefer a clutch fan, Derale makes a 17" 6-blade.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006HNLS...d=kwd-302571914875&ref=pd_sl_6451dlvjrz_e_p37

The Flex-a-Lite 5717 is listed as 17.25". That might be cutting it too close, if the shroud opening is only 17.5".

https://www.amazon.com/Flex-lite-5717-Aluminum-Replacement/dp/B000CNJBM8

The engine will rise slightly, on the driver side, unless you have a solid motor mount, or have that side secured with chain, cable, turnbuckles, or some other sort of restraint. With minimal fan-to-shroud clearance, the fan could contact the shroud if the engine rises even a very small distance.

For max cooling, some recommend the 2797 Hayden Severe Duty clutch. 

https://www.amazon.com/Hayden-Automotive-2797-Premium-Clutch/dp/B000C3F3D4


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

bigD said:


> If your shroud is indeed only 17.5", a Flex-a Lite #1817 17" 7-blade flex fan might work, if it's positioned in the shroud correctly.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flex-lite-1817-Stainless-7-Blade/dp/B000CNLCMA
> 
> ...


BigD - Thanks!! The shroud is designed for fans up to 17.5", so I am guessing the actual opening is quite a bit larger (I will measure). Are the Flex-a-Lite decent ? I have heard some say they are not good ?? Thanks


----------

